# Lee Mack - Mack the Life Book



## smokeysmoo (3 Mar 2013)

I got this off Father Christmas last year.

It's now been read so I thought I'd offer it on here for anyone else who enjoys Lee Mack.

I'd ebay it but being hardback the postage will kill it for what second hand books fetch.

Speaking of being hardback I'd appreciate the posting being covered, but other than that I'm happy to give it away

Check the book out HERE 

The book weighs in at 680g, plus a little for tare, so according to the Royal Mail price finder a packet weighing 701g posted first class untracked would be £2.70, or £3.65 tracked.

Can't say fairer than that, (with a lisp anyway) 


View: http://youtu.be/L_skK8JgzpY


----------



## stephec (3 Mar 2013)

Yes please if it's still available.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Mar 2013)

PM sent, pending postage money the book is yours my friend


----------

